# Monitor Style speakers



## fauzigarib (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey all,

Been running my Kef iQ's for a while now, and it is about time for an upgrade.

What I really wanted was the monitor style LCR's, where i can hide them behind acoustic fabric under the screen. You know, like the M&K series.

Any ideas? I don't have a budget yet, but trust me, it's not unlimited. 

Fauzi


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I read the title and was going to suggest finding some old M&K's. You beat me to it. Klipsch has a very similar setup and sounded great.

http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/thx-ultra2-overview/

Just a reminder, you have to have space behind the screen to use monitors. They can't be placed in a typical 2x4 wall. 

I mounted my Atlantic Technology center in the wall and it sounds great. One thing of note, I did try all of my speakers behind the screen and it didn't sound as good as placing the L/R speakers off to the side. You will lose some of the panoramic sound, or wider soundstage by placing the L/R speakers behind the screen. It sounded good, but not near as good to me as having them off to the side a bit. 

Matteo


----------



## steely (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Fauzi

I guess the best questions to ask are: how big is the room you are using, what distances are listeners at, what subwoofer/s do you own, do you want to watch at reference +10dB etc. - feel free to add anything else that may assist suggestions.

Cheers

Andrew


----------

